# i have hit the mother load :)



## rltrfox (Oct 19, 2010)

Trex said:


> Can't wait to see pix!!


Last Saturday my Husband and I felt that way too. This lady put her stuff on the net for sale, I called, she explained what all she had, we drove to her and picked it all up. She has more that she wants us to come and get, but all and all, over 1000.00 in stuff for $100.00 Yipee!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats! That sounds super exciting. Don't forget the pics.


----------

